# My first experience with SILK ELEMENTS MILD RELAXER!



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I just got my 15 week post hair relaxed yesterday with *Silk Elements MILD relaxer w/Shea Butter*. 

I normally use Design Essentials Mild w/Shea butter since this relaxer hasn't steered me wrong yet!  I usually don't like to "relaxer-hop", but my stylist didn't have the design essentials in stock, and I didn't want to go another day (let alone another week!) looking the way I was looking.  Plus, my hair was starting to tangle and break something fierce!!  

So anyway, the lady at Sally's said that the silk elements relaxer flies off of their shelves. They can't keep it in stock long!  So, I decided to take a chance.  

*My thoughts: *

One thing I liked about the Silk Elements Mild relaxer is that it didn't really burn/sting, and I had scratched my scalp something awful a few days before my touchup. My stylist works pretty fast, so she was able to put the relaxer in my hair and smooth it within about 15 minutes.  I told her it was "stinging" or "burning" so that she wouldn't leave the relaxer in my hair for long.  LOL*    Turns out, maybe that wasn't the best idea.  :-/   It could have stayed in my hair at LEAST 20 minutes.  I don't know why I had her rinse it out so early.  I guess I was just nervous using a new relaxer and all.  

Anyway, my hair turned out looking pretty nice!   I told my stylist to put the relaxer on my edges LAST (since my hair is fine-textured, and my edges are VERY fine), and after my rollerset, I still could see my baby-hair along the edges!  YAY!      My hair came out feeling soft and took very well in the back.  My roots are still a little wavy in the crown of my hair, but I don't mind too much because I don't like my hair "bone straight" anyway.  The only part that looks a bit under processed is the left side towards the front of my hair.  She didn't have enough time to really smooth that part really well since I told her to rinse the relaxer out of my hair, so it is quite thick there.  But I figure that unless it starts tangling and matting up awfully I can just keep that part somewhat straight by flat-ironing it every once in a while.  

Anyway...so far, Silk Elements was pretty good!  It even seems a little more gentle than the Design Essentials Mild!  That's shocking!  

I may try this relaxer again for my next touch-up, but I've been reading mixed reviews about this relaxer.  Some say it's excellent, and others say that it leaves your hair underprocessed, breaks off your hair, and doesn't really get it straight.    I hope my hair doesn't fall out!  

Anybody else have any reviews about Silk Elements??


----------



## Ramya (Sep 24, 2008)

I use silk elements regular or coarse depending on how much new growth I have. I love it. My hair always comes out soft and silky! It will leave you under processed if you don't use the recommended amount of time. I haven't had any problems with breakage or shedding yet and I've been using it for a year now.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 24, 2008)

alabama said:


> I use silk elements regular or coarse depending on how much new growth I have. I love it. My hair always comes out soft and silky! It will leave you under processed if you don't use the recommended amount of time. I haven't had any problems with breakage or shedding yet and I've been using it for a year now.



Thanks for the review.  

Your hair looks very nice and thick in your signature too!   I assume that's the Silk Elements relaxer in your hair.  I'm afraid to use the regular strength in my hair because my hair is fine.  VERY fine.  I don't think I ever really needed a regular strength relaxer, but before I found out about LHCF, reg. strength was all I ever put in my hair.  Now that I'm older however, I think mild works just fine for me.  My hair may not look 100% "silky" smooth, or straighter-than-straight, but it works for me I guess. 

Tell me, is the regular strength relaxer GENTLE?  (ie. more "gentle" than other reg. strength relaxers?)  Also, do you use the relaxer in the box (NO-Lye), or the tub (LYE)??   This will all help me in making my decision.


----------



## Eisani (Sep 24, 2008)

Before transitioning, I used the SE Mild Lye formula regularly to texlax and loved it! I never processed any section longer than 7 minutes, so my underprocessing was intentional but I always liked my results-consistent every time.


----------



## 200AndOne (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm glad you had a good experience.  Ya'll are so making me wanna relax, but i'm scurred. At least I know that if I do, SE sounds like a good option.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 24, 2008)

I used SE Regular Relaxer for the first time in July this year, and I absolutely loved it.  I have a friend whose hair is always silky and swangin.  So I asked what she used and it was SE.  I switched my 3 girls and myself over to this.  So far we haven't had any issues.  I buy the one in the tub, not the box.  We were all impressed on how it turned out in "our" hair.  Very soft and silky.  It has been 2 months since using it and still silky, has reverted yet.


----------



## Ramya (Sep 24, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Your hair looks very nice and thick in your signature too!  I assume that's the Silk Elements relaxer in your hair. I'm afraid to use the regular strength in my hair because my hair is fine. VERY fine. I don't think I ever really needed a regular strength relaxer, but before I found out about LHCF, reg. strength was all I ever put in my hair. Now that I'm older however, I think mild works just fine for me. My hair may not look 100% "silky" smooth, or straighter-than-straight, but it works for me I guess.
> 
> Tell me, is the regular strength relaxer GENTLE? (ie. more "gentle" than other reg. strength relaxers?) Also, do you use the relaxer in the box (NO-Lye), or the tub (LYE)?? This will all help me in making my decision.


 
Thank you. It is the silk elements lye in my hair. I actually cut out my old relaxer b/c I could see the difference down the strands of hair. SE is that good . I use regular or coarse so that I have a quicker process time (I texlax) I only leave it in for 10 minutes max including smoothing time. It's a lot more gentle than any other relaxer I've ever used. I have a very sensitive skin so if it doesn't burn me then everybody else should be ok. I have fine hair too but a lot of it lol. I need to get the most out of the few minutes I leave it on there so I go for regular or coarse.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Sep 24, 2008)

I have tried the SE mild and it underprocessed... and the regular... which  slightly processed. I like it though. No harsh smells or anything and it's so cheap!


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya'll got me wanting to do my touch-up with Silk Elements relaxer 
I've been using Motions Mild Lye for the longest  but I think I might try SE .. 

Any more reviews on silk elements relaxer??????


----------



## chichibean (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for this thread Crystalicequeen... I actually bought SE Mild Lye to use on my next relaxer (in 2 weeks) and I wasn't sure what I should expect. But now I am at ease a bit more and I definitely can't wait to use it. 
I'll be watching for more reviews!!!


----------



## Tarae (Sep 24, 2008)

I use the mild and I love it.  I always do my edges last also, and they are a bit underprocessed.  That's my fault though because I'm so worried about my edges.  I'll leave it on a bit longer next time.

Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep that's the relaxer that gave me the results below in my siggy.  I love their relaxer, and the deep conditioners in their line are amazing too.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Crystalice

I have been interested in SE for a while now but the shedding posts got to me.  I may try it after I finish my Hawaiian Silky

Do you use their conditioner after rinsing out the relaxer?


----------



## DarkAngell (Sep 24, 2008)

I used it a month ago when i went from natural to texlaxed and it came out great. Smelled pretty good for a relaxer too. I'll be using it again the next time i relax which wont be until another 3 or 4 inches or NG.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 25, 2008)

chichibean said:


> *Thank you for this thread Crystalicequeen*... I actually bought SE Mild Lye to use on my next relaxer (in 2 weeks) and I wasn't sure what I should expect. But now I am at ease a bit more and I definitely can't wait to use it.
> I'll be watching for more reviews!!!





gorgeoushair said:


> *Thanks Crystalice*
> 
> I have been interested in SE for a while now but the shedding posts got to me.  I may try it after I finish my Hawaiian Silky
> 
> Do you use their conditioner after rinsing out the relaxer?



You're welcome!    So far I this relaxer seems fine.  I'll be able to _REALLY _tell how much I like this relaxer however after my 1st and 2nd wash.  My hair will be more back to "normal" after a couple of washes.  *THEN *I'll be able to offer a really good review of this relaxer.  I'm still kind of nervous about the "shedding" posts too.    We'll see!  



LilMorenita said:


> I used it a month ago when i went from natural to texlaxed and it came out great. Smelled pretty good for a relaxer too. I'll be using it again the next time i relax which wont be until another 3 or 4 inches or NG.



I'm glad to hear all of the posts saying that this relaxer isn't harsh.  As crazy as it sounds, I'd rather a relaxer UNDERprocess me than OVERprocess me.    My hair is already fine-textured.  My edges are very very fine and almost non-existent (in my eyes at least), so if a relaxer is known for being "mild" or gentle, then I don't mind it too much.  

Next time I think I'll have my stylist leave the relaxer in my hair for at least 20 minutes so that I can really experience this "silkiness" you ladies rave about on this board with this relaxer!    Does anyone get the "silkiness" feeling with the MILD formula? Or, was that only with the regular strength formulas?


----------



## bee (Sep 26, 2008)

I keep a tub of SE.  I self-relax and it has given me great results.  One thing I discovered with my last relaxer was that SE is the only relaxer I've used, that didn't damage my hair.  

I was talking to a guy friend of mine who used to be relaxed.  He told me how beneficial it was to keep his ends clipped while he was relaxed.  I saw some pics and he could have put any woman to shame with his hair's length, body, and shine.  Needless to say, I'm going back to getting my ends dusted after a relaxer.

Not to get off topic, but SE is a great relaxer!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 26, 2008)

bee said:


> I keep a tub of SE.  I self-relax and it has given me great results.  One thing I discovered with my last relaxer was that SE is the only relaxer I've used, that didn't damage my hair.
> 
> I was talking to a guy friend of mine who used to be relaxed.  He told me how beneficial it was to keep his ends clipped while he was relaxed. * I saw some pics and he could have put any woman to shame with his hair's length, body, and shine.*  Needless to say, I'm going back to getting my ends dusted after a relaxer.
> 
> Not to get off topic, but SE is a great relaxer!



HAHAHAHA!!!   I don't know why this part had me cracking up!    I just imagined a black guy with shoulder-length RELAXED hair blowing in the wind! LOL!  I bet he could put some of us to shame with his hair.  For some reason, guys hair seems to grow effortlessly. 

Hmmmm....I didn't know guys used relaxers!   Interesting!  

Well, it seems like this relaxer keeps getting good reviews!  I'll post again after two washes and give my updated review of this relaxer.  I'm excited now!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a SE user/fan too!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 26, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Does anyone get the "silkiness" feeling with the MILD formula? Or, was that only with the regular strength formulas?


 
 Mild too


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2008)

Why is it that you guys always seem to read my mind?!  I am in the market for a new relaxer and I have narrowed it down to Designer Touch Texturizing relaxer, Eluence and at the top Silk Elements.  I was searching LHCF and BHM all night last night and I hear nothing but good things.

I am switching from no-lye to lye and I am doing some MAJOR research first.  The search has brought up great reviews about the Silk Elements.  Do they also have a neutralizing shampoo in the line?  I would like to get a set this weekend.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 26, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Why is it that you guys always seem to read my mind?!  I am in the market for a new relaxer and I have narrowed it down to Designer Touch Texturizing relaxer, Eluence and at the top Silk Elements.  I was searching LHCF and BHM all night last night and I hear nothing but good things.
> 
> I am switching from no-lye to lye and I am doing some MAJOR research first.  The search has brought up great reviews about the Silk Elements.  *Do they also have a neutralizing shampoo in the line?*  I would like to get a set this weekend.



Yep!  They do!  I saw it at Sally's when I bought the mild lye relaxer w/shea butter.    I think you will like a lye relaxer.  I know that switching from a no-lye relaxer to strictly LYE relaxers 4 years ago really turned my hair around.  I don't know how _your _hair will react to a lye relaxer, but I can honestly say that my hair feels so much more moisturized, less dry, and just better overall ever since I switched from no-lye to lye 4 years ago.   Everyone's preferences/experiences are different though.



Eisani said:


> Mild too



Hmmm....okay!!         Next time I'll know to have her keep the relaxer in my hair at little longer so I can fully benefit from that "silkiness" feeling you ladies rave over!


----------



## MoMo (Sep 26, 2008)

Hands down the best relaxer!  I've been using it for a year and a half now and it is the easiest to use.  I use the Mild with EVOO and this stuff http://www.sleekhair.com/3561.html and my relaxers are the bomb.  I just put one in my mother's hair a couple of weeks ago and she is in love.  She used and swore by Affirm for many years.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2008)

MoMo said:


> Hands down the best relaxer!  I've been using it for a year and a half now and it is the easiest to use.  I use the Mild with EVOO and this stuff http://www.sleekhair.com/3561.html and my relaxers are the bomb.  I just put one in my mother's hair a couple of weeks ago and she is in love.  She used and swore by Affirm for many years.



That's it! I am getting it!

Edited to add:

I am loving the idea behind the Joico K-Pak Professional Formula E-L/80 Chemical Activator. I am going to go find the ingredients from somewhere.  IF so, that will be on my list, as well. I bet a bottle of that would last a logn time, too.

Edited again:

Water (aqua), Lecithin, Polysorbate 60, Tocopheryl Acetate, Oenothera Biennis Oil (Evening Primrose), Sorbic Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Citral, Limonene, Fragrance (Parfum) 

Straightening:
3 tsp. (15 ml) Formula E-L/80 to 4 oz. (114 ml) sodium hydroxide or guanidine / calcium hydroxide relaxer.  

I WANT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbody4 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been using Silk Elements for about 2 years now.  I love this relaxer and do not plan on using anything else


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 26, 2008)

I also meant to add: 

HoneyDew--make sure you get the Silk Elements relaxer in the tub, NOT the box perm. Silk elements also has a NO-lye box perm version.  But if you want LYE, you have to get the relaxer in the tub.  They have small tubs too. That's the one I got.  So even if you end up not liking the relaxer, at least it was still cheap!   

Let us know your review!


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I also meant to add:
> 
> HoneyDew--make sure you get the Silk Elements relaxer in the tub, NOT the box perm. Silk elements also has a NO-lye box perm version.  But if you want LYE, you have to get the relaxer in the tub.  They have small tubs too. That's the one I got.  So even if you end up not liking the relaxer, at least it was still cheap!
> 
> Let us know your review!



Yes, I have used that one and did not like it.  I am actually looking for Lye only right now, but even even I was stickign with no-lye, I did not care for their boxed perm.  Their silken child relaxer was okay, but still.  I think trying a mild Lye will be my next move.

I am trying to get a friend of a friend who has the pro card to go there for me and get that 4lb tub with the free shampoo they are offering for pro card holders.

But, I may have to stick with the small one just to try it out. And I LOVE the price.  Even if it does not work for me, it won’t be a loss.

Edited to add:

I will definitely post a review!  I am sooooo excited to try it! AND I am going to try the Professional Joico Products like MoMo’s regimen.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2008)

double post


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks so much OP for starting this thread!  I am in the mkt for a new relaxer and I have had heard such good things about Silk Elements(I have not seen that shedding thread).  Affirm has been leaving me underprocessed in 1 section of my hair for the last 2 touch ups- so I guess that is my sign to switch it up.  I think this relaxer has better ingredients than Affirm and is a lot cheaper too.  Did your stylist do a mid step protein on you?  Does the SE have a proteon or reconstructor?  Keep it coming ladies.


----------



## HoneyDew (Sep 26, 2008)

I picked up the mild today.  I really love those ingredients!  I am not sure why I never looked at it before.  

I excited, but I cannot relax for another 2 weeks.


----------



## plastic (Sep 26, 2008)

I just came from relaxing my hair with SE Regular in the box ... I think I underestimated my hairtype . I left it in for 15 minutes including application time and my hair is bone straight.. i mean BONNNNNNEEEEEEEE straight, maybe it will revert a tad lil down the line ... but nevertheless my hair feels pretty good.


----------



## ghanaian dime (Sep 28, 2008)

I just want to say that I used this relaxer 2 weeks ago and I love it.  The only caution I have is that it works fast.  I used the mild forumula to texlax and my hair is straight. It only took about 15 minutes to straighten my inch and a half of newgrowth.  It is my fault b/c I was previously using vitale and no matter how long I left it on my hair, it would come out so underprocessed.  So I didn't work as fast as I should have with the silk elements.

But even though my hair is straight, it feels strong and healthy.  I've washed twice since my relaxer and my hair is still silky!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2008)

Ladies do you have pics of the relaxer, by chance? I don't see it on the sally's site and have tried goggling for images and having no luck.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 10, 2008)

tishee said:


> Ladies do you have pics of the relaxer, by chance? I don't see it on the sally's site and have tried goggling for images and having no luck.



Hey, 

the one I had my stylist use on me looks like this: 







Hope that helps!  Mine had shea butter in it too!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been using the Regular SE and I LOVE the results.. but it left me a bit *too* straight, even with adding some oil.  So this go round I'm going to use the Mild and leave it in a bit longer.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 10, 2008)

Woo hoo!
I just bought this and its on sale for $2.99 @ sally's!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 11, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> the one I had my stylist use on me looks like this:
> 
> ...



thanks so, so much for posting a pic!


----------



## plastic (Oct 11, 2008)

No reversion yet ..but my hair looks mad good


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 11, 2008)

MoMo said:


> Hands down the best relaxer!  I've been using it for a year and a half now and it is the easiest to use.  I use the Mild with EVOO and this stuff http://www.sleekhair.com/3561.html and my relaxers are the bomb.  I just put one in my mother's hair a couple of weeks ago and she is in love.  She used and swore by Affirm for many years.




eta....saw honeydew's post.

thanks ladies


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 17, 2008)

Okay...

As promised, I will give an update on how this Silk Elements relaxer feels on my hair after at least 2 weeks post.  

Well...so far, not TOO bad.  My hair is noticeably *thicker *(especially along the edges), and I like that!    The relaxer that I swore by before and usually used on my hair was the Design Essentials Mild w/shea butter.  But when my stylist didn't have that in stock, I decided to try the Silk Elements MILD w/shea butter. (My touch-up review with this relaxer is the original post on this thread) 

Anyway, after about two or three weeks post of this relaxer, my hair (or my roots I shall say) don't even look like I got a relaxer!    Unfortunately, during my touchup I was soo worried about using a new relaxer I had never used before that I had my stylist rinse the relaxer out of my head at 15 min.  I didn't even let her keep it in my hair for the full 20 minutes, so the front part of my head on the left side is quite *UNDER*processed.    I don't mind it _too _too much, but it is making it hard to do rollersets.  Just last week I got a rollerset, and although it came out looking nice, I noticed that my hair has looked like it reverted.    A lot of hair came out in the rat tail comb while she was doing my rollerset.    Is this a BAD thing??

My stylist suggested doing a "corrective" relaxer, but I'm scared to death!  My hair is already fine-textured to begin with.  What do you ladies think I should do?  Should I leave it alone and hope and pray that my hair will be okay after 14 weeks post? Or, should I do a corrective relaxer on the front part in order to make it straighter?? 

 I think I will try this Silk Elements MILD relaxer one more time for my next touchup, and have her leave it in my hair at least 20 minutes, and see if I like the results a little better.  I still want my hair to have the thickness, but for her to have enough time to straighten/smooth the front part of my roots so I don't lose hair in the process.  

***Here are some pictures of what my hair looked like with the rollerset last week.   Overall, I LOVE the thickness my hair is getting!!  *

*Look at how THICK my roots are at just 2 weeks post!!!  *







*My Nape*








*My Roller Set 10.10.08*


----------



## joib (Oct 17, 2008)

Question- Where so you buy Silk Elements?


----------



## joib (Oct 17, 2008)

Never mind I just found my answer. OK, off to Sally's.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, you can buy it at Sallys.    I would think that you can probably buy it at most beauty supply stores, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 20, 2008)

$2.99 @ Sally this month too !


----------



## GOD (Oct 24, 2008)

I gotsta check this one out. Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been using Silk Elements for almost a year now (Mild) formula - actually I got the idea for Eisani.  I have the 5lb. tub.  So far so good.  It is very gentle.  Mild works for me because my hair is colored and it does the trick.  I self relax and I think I underprocessed my own hair because earlier this year I did a long stretch about 18 weeks and I didn't get all of the new growth - so I have a section of hair in the middle part of the length that's not processed correctly - I will be correcting that next week when I relax.  Right now I'm 12 weeks post and doing fine.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 27, 2008)

Marbel said:


> I've been using Silk Elements for almost a year now (Mild) formula - actually I got the idea for Eisani.  I have the 5lb. tub.  So far so good.  It is very gentle.  Mild works for me because my hair is colored and it does the trick.  I self relax and I think I underprocessed my own hair because earlier this year I did a long stretch about 18 weeks and I didn't get all of the new growth - so I have a section of hair in the middle part of the length that's not processed correctly - I will be correcting that next week when I relax.  Right now I'm 12 weeks post and doing fine.



Well, I'm glad to see that this relaxer is working for you.   

For me?? Ummm...not so much...  

Each rollerset that I get gets more and more UNbearable.  My stylist can barely get the rat-tooth comb through my roots so that my rollersets will be nice and straight.   I'm hearing hair snapping and breaking through the comb.  She swears that she's not ripping into my hair, but... IDK, it just sounds like it.   

My hair feels a bit thicker (except at the ends) so that's a good thing, but I don't like how just after 4 weeks of this relaxer and I look like I haven't even had a touch-up!!     I was going to give it another chance and leave it on longer for my next touch up, but I'm starting to re-think that decision. 

Right now, I just want my hair to be straighter!!  My hair looks (and feels) awful to me.  It's thicker at the roots, so that's a plus.   But I think I liked the Design Essentials better.  I sooo want to give Silk Elements another chance though since I hear so many raves about it on this board, it's mild & gentle, and it's CHEAP and easily accessible.  <---Two things Design Essentials mild w/shea butter is NOT.   

*sigh*  What do you ladies think I should do?  Try silk elements one more time on my next touchup, or wait it out for the Design essentials?


----------



## Chasity (Oct 29, 2008)

I absoloutely love it..I just came off a 10 week stretch and noticed a lot of people on here talking aboaut how good SE is..I also use the one in the Tub and I am not really used to relaxing my own hair, but am getting used ot it and loving not having to pay someone.  I am now on my 2nd week with this and it is very silky..Not bone straight(I have naturally wavy/thick hair) but I am loving it!!! I am going to stick to this brand and it is not that expensive either


----------



## Chasity (Oct 29, 2008)

Give it another Try..Allow your stylist to leave it in longer..I was scared too as this being my first time trying it but I allowed it to stay on the scheduled time and I have great results



Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Well, I'm glad to see that this relaxer is working for you.
> 
> For me?? Ummm...not so much...
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmm.....maybe i should give this a try next week.....i'm gonna relax and put a jet black rinse in. I am tired of lookin jacked up!!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Chasity said:


> Give it another Try..Allow your stylist to leave it in longer..I was scared too as this being my first time trying it but I allowed it to stay on the scheduled time and I have great results



Thanks for the input Chasity.  

Do you use the mild or regular formula? 

Also, is there some special kind of conditioner you're supposed to use after this relaxer? I heard people saying that my stylist should put the Silk Elements megasilk conditioner in  my hair after it is neutralized so that I can get the "silky" affect.  I don't think I'll ever get the "Silkiness" some people are talking about because I use the MILD formula...not the regular strength. 

But, I think I'll give this relaxer at least one more try before I just give up on it totally.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay I just used this relaxer last week.  I wanted to use something different because Affirm reg kept leaving me underprocsessed- and I am not a Super kinda girl.  I really did not think this would work for me but figured I had nothing to lose.  

I love this relaxer! This little $3 relaxer did what the Affirm couldn't do.  I did use regular lye version because my hair is very hard to process, and my hair came out great.  My new growth is straight but not over processed. This is a keeper fo me, I would have never bought this product if it wasn't for this board.  I would see this at Sally's and turn my nose up at it like this can't be better than Affirm and I was dead wrong for that.....

This did not burn at all, and I processed for 20 min.  Seriously, not a niggle, nothing.

I did use the megasilk conditioner and I was not impressed.  Next time I will use my Silicon Mix with a little 2 min APhogee.

I realize that I am happy now at 1 weeks post.  I just hope that I don't see any reversion over the next few weeks.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Okay I just used this relaxer last week.  I wanted to use something different because Affirm reg kept leaving me underprocsessed- and I am not a Super kinda girl.  I really did not think this would work for me but figured I had nothing to lose.
> 
> I love this relaxer! This little $3 relaxer did what the Affirm couldn't do.  I did use regular lye version because my hair is very hard to process, and my hair came out great.  My new growth is straight but not over processed. This is a keeper fo me, I would have never bought this product if it wasn't for this board.  I would see this at Sally's and turn my nose up at it like this can't be better than Affirm and I was dead wrong for that.....
> 
> ...




Thanks for your review!    Maybe the regular-strength formula is where it's at with this relaxer.   I just dont' want to use a reg. strength relaxer again.  My hair is fine-textured, and probably relaxes easily.  

Please keep me posted on whether or not your hair "reverts" in the next few weeks after a few washes.  

Has anyone else's hair "reverted" while using this relaxer (mild/regular)? 

ETA:  I will add however, that my hair does seem *thicker*.    My edges are also growing back. YAY!    So,maybe leaving the mild formula in my hair for only 15 min. was just too short a time.  I'll let her leave the mild in my hair for at least 20 minutes the next time for my touchup and see if I get better results.  But next time if it continues to "revert" like it is now, I'm going to have to say "buh-bye" to this relaxer!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Thanks for the input Chasity.
> 
> Do you use the mild or regular formula?
> 
> ...


 
That's right you are suppose to use the conditioner after it's neutralized - it's says that on my "mild" tub.  Mild does the trick for me, I'm scared to use anything stronger just because my hair is colored.  I did that a long time ago with using a stronger version of a relaxer and I so regretted it.  I found that I don't need it.


----------



## RockCreak (Oct 30, 2008)

I used this lye relaxer for the first time in Sept 08 and love it.  I'm even trying it out on a couple of my customers.  I use the mild formula.....I also luv the conditioner.  its great for dc....it's definitely a keeper for me....

I recommend it!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried this relaxer when I used to self relax and although it's excellent (moist, smooth, silky hair) it does revert fast. I loved how it made my hair felt though and If I were low on cash I would use this but I get these same wonderful results without reversion from my Mizani Butter Blends (reg) relaxer. I just wish that the Mizani was cheaper, I'm sticking with my Mizani; for the budget conscious Silk Elements is awesome, if you can stand the reversion.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 30, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Thanks for your review!  Maybe the regular-strength formula is where it's at with this relaxer.  I just dont' want to use a reg. strength relaxer again. My hair is fine-textured, and probably relaxes easily.
> 
> Please keep me posted on whether or not your hair "reverts" in the next few weeks after a few washes.
> 
> ...


 

I will definitely let you know if it reverts......I really hope it doesn't though


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 5, 2008)

Chasity said:


> Give it another Try..Allow your stylist to leave it in longer..I was scared too as this being my first time trying it but I allowed it to stay on the scheduled time and I have great results



Did you use the regular or the mild formula?


----------



## onejamifan (Dec 5, 2008)

Just saw this thread and thought I'd add my two cents. I relaxed with SE regular lye 2 weeks ago and my hair still looks great. I washed last week and did an Emergencee treatment for a bit of added protein and my hair did not revert. In fact, I have been working out almost daily since the day after I had the relaxer and not even the sweating has made the hair revert (so far). No shedding, no breakage (but I don't shed while pregnant).  I think it's definitely a great product and very affordable too!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 10, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Just saw this thread and thought I'd add my two cents. I relaxed with SE regular lye 2 weeks ago and my hair still looks great. I washed last week and did an Emergencee treatment for a bit of added protein and my hair did not revert. In fact, I have been working out almost daily since the day after I had the relaxer and not even the sweating has made the hair revert (so far). No shedding, no breakage (but I don't shed while pregnant).  I think it's definitely a great product and very affordable too!



Thanks Onejamifan.  Your hair is beautiful by the way!   

I'm really scared to try the regular strength yet, so I think what I'll do is I'll try the mild again, but THIS time I'll have her leave it on for the full 20 minutes.  IF my hair STILL comes out underprocessed or TOO wavy at the roots, then I'll just try the regular strength.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 10, 2008)

Just checking in....no reversion at all.  This relaxer has been the perfect blend of straightness, and my hair feels extra, extra thick- and I do not have thick hair.  

Good Plan Crystalice- try the mild and see if that works and if not bump it up to reg strength.


----------



## mizzdee (Dec 10, 2008)

*i'm thinking of texlaxing...has anyone had experience using SE for texlaxing? I would definitely want to be more underprocessed than overprocessed so I need something that is mild and won't completely take all the curl out of my hair. TIA!*


----------



## MoMo (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used this relaxer for over two years now (although I recently tried Lianange Shea Butter Relaxer).  There were a few times that about 2-3 weeks after application I noticed that I was underprocessed.  I believe that happened because my hair was not completely stripped of product. 

I think anyone using this relaxer and notices reversion or underprocessing should try and clarify their hair a few days prior to application.  I usually add oil to my relaxer and that works out fine but anything more on my hair (i.e. gel, shea butter, etc) causes it to underprocess.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 11, 2008)

MoMo said:


> I have used this relaxer for over two years now (although I recently tried Lianange Shea Butter Relaxer).  There were a few times that about 2-3 weeks after application I noticed that I was underprocessed.  I believe that happened because my hair was not completely stripped of product.
> 
> I think anyone using this relaxer and notices reversion or underprocessing should try and clarify their hair a few days prior to application.  I usually add oil to my relaxer and that works out fine but anything more on my hair (i.e. gel, shea butter, etc) causes it to underprocess.



Thanks for the input MoMo.   I mean, I want a relaxer that will get my hair straight, but not SOOO straight that it's limp, thin, and devoid of texture.  Does anyone know what I mean?  

Did you try the mild formula, or the regular? 



mizzdee said:


> *i'm thinking of texlaxing...has anyone had experience using SE for texlaxing? I would definitely want to be more underprocessed than overprocessed so I need something that is mild and won't completely take all the curl out of my hair. TIA!*



Oh well then you definitely need to try the mild formula of Silk Elements.  Trust me, if you relax with the mild formula and and don't leave it in longer than 15 minutes, then you WILL be underprocessed!  Trust me!  lol


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 15, 2008)

***UPDATE***! 

Okay!  Well...turns out I trusted my gut and went ahead and had my stylist put the mild Silk Elements relaxer in my hair again.  

I decided I would allow her to leave it in my hair for at least 20 minutes.  

Well, turns out, she was basically finished smoothing and was taking me to the wash bowl after about 16 or 17 minutes!  I wasn't even getting rinsed until it was like 18 minutes (not even the full 20 minutes!).   I figured it wasn't that bad since my hair was soooo massively THICK! Even my stylist commented on how thick it was getting. 

Welllll....after she rollerset my hair, and my hair was done, I couldn't believe how STRAIGHT my hair came out!  She said that the relaxer took well to my hair.  

Now tell me....how on EARTH is it that this relaxer produced 2 very different results!  I like my hair (since it's silky smooth, straight, and bouncy---unlike last time!), but I think it's a bit TOO straight for my liking.    My hair is fine to begin with, and I can see my edges have thinned out due to the relaxer.   

*sigh*  You can't win I guess!   

Pros: 
-My hair LOOKS fresh, silky, and is behaving!   
-I'm getting loads of compliments on my hair!
-My hair has grown quite long, and I'm getting lots of nice comments on the length.  

Cons:
-My hair is thinner than I wanted it to be
-It's not really thick like last time.   

I think next time I may have her not smooth it as much. 

Either that, or someone switched and put a regular strength relaxer in a MILD formula tub!    Has anyone else experienced massively DIFFERENT results from using the SE MILD formula?!?  I"m telling you, the difference is like night and day!!


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jan 24, 2009)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> ***UPDATE***!
> 
> Okay!  Well...turns out I trusted my gut and went ahead and had my stylist put the mild Silk Elements relaxer in my hair again.
> 
> ...



I'm confused weren't you upset that it was thick (underprocessed?) last time because when your stylist tried to do the rollersets, she couldnt get through the roots?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently tried this as well and loved the results I got. I use it on my daughter's hair too and get excellent results. It's actually on sale at Sally's right now for 2.99 (in my neck of the woods) I saw it today and should've grabbed some.


----------



## taj (Jan 25, 2009)

Now I'm confused because, I dont know if I should use the lye or no-lye version. I normally use regular, no-lye. My hair is thick overall, but I have fine individual strands. My hair type is 4a. *Any suggestions ladies?? TIA*


----------



## Moisture2608 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can use ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo to neutralize after applying Silk Elements Relaxer? Or, do I have to use Silk Elements Neutralizer?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

Moisture2608 said:


> Does anyone know if I can use ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo to neutralize after applying Silk Elements Relaxer? Or, do I have to use Silk Elements Neutralizer?




You can use the ORS Creamy Aloe - actually you can use any neutralizer shampoo


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wanted to update the thread - I really liked the results, however when I got to 5 weeks post the shedding was uncontrollable.  Needless to say, I am back with Affirm.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 25, 2009)

My stylist has switched to SE mild lye relaxer and I love it so far.  It works better than the Motions she's used for years.  Processes better and she doesn't have to work as hard, but my hair has more life.  Stylist even said that I can stretch longer with this relaxer because it seemed to process my hair better amd make my hair more manageable (I'm assuming she meant at the demarcation line).


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I am going to use this relaxer at my next touchup.  It has great reviews, is easily accessible (no ordering online yay!), and you can't beat that price.  Aside from the neutralizing shampoo, what other products are you ladies using with it?


----------



## leilasbest (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried the mild lye version last month.  My hair came out great!  I had used Motions for years, and recently had tried Affirm (my hair was waaaaay too overprocessed) and Mizani (set my scalp on fiya!).   I am 3 weeks post and my roots still feel super straight.  

Prose, I used the Motions Neutralizing poo that I had left over, then conditioned with Ion Effective Care Treatment (I use that as a deep con as well).  My hair has never felt so straight and silky, but yet with so much bounce.  Usually, the week after the relaxer, my hair has no life.  With SE Mild, it has plenty of bounce and is still straight. 

It's funny, I didn't even know about this thread when I tried it!


----------



## MarieB (Jan 25, 2009)

I used SE about 4 weeks ago, and my hair is still feeling and looking great (better now, since the BC--still getting used used to that). I've had a pretty decent amount of new growth, so I'll probably touch up in the next week or so. Loving the SE!!!


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 30, 2010)

i tried this for the first time. And now i'm currently at 4 weeks, and my edges and roots look like i never got a perm.

but that could be due to me not smoothing right. and i used a ton of product on my hair during the week i was relaxing. So, i'm gonna try this one more time and see if anything changes


----------



## tropical-punch (Oct 30, 2010)

Silk Elements doesn't even release the curl for me. Even when I was using the strongest kind. My hair is like that though. Very resistant.


----------

